# Design for Cedar Mailbox enclosure



## cturner (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello all,
My next project requested by my wife is a cedar mailbox enclosure. I can do a basic desin of frame and covering with cedar slats but I want to make this unique. I have one idea where I could build a three sides roof design wih fake windows on the two side panels. I basically want it to be enclosed from ground upwith a slight gap between the soil. I want to place street number and a flag to raise or lower for the postman. Again I'm sure you guys have a lot of different ideas or have seen something in your neighborhoods. I sure would appreciate any ideas. Thanks Chuck


----------



## tonnygarden (Jul 24, 2012)

I think you have already upgraded it yet. If you are still confused regarding this issue then you have two options for solving it. Either you may contact with a good mailbox company or you can search it from online.


----------



## cturner (Jun 15, 2008)

cturner said:


> Hello all,
> My next project requested by my wife is a cedar mailbox enclosure. I can do a basic desin of frame and covering with cedar slats but I want to make this unique. I have one idea where I could build a three sides roof design wih fake windows on the two side panels. I basically want it to be enclosed from ground upwith a slight gap between the soil. I want to place street number and a flag to raise or lower for the postman. Again I'm sure you guys have a lot of different ideas or have seen something in your neighborhoods. I sure would appreciate any ideas. Thanks Chuck


Thnks everone for the suggestions. I search the web for several days and could not find anything like what I wanted . So I came up with my own design. I ended up building two of enclosures. One for our home and the other for a racquetball friend. He said that his neighbor was interested in replacing his mailbox with one but he never followed through. Again thanks all Chuck Turner Knoxville, TN


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that your mailbox holder is unique and looks great!!!

George


----------

